# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  درمورد تاثیر معدل راهنماییم کنید چه کنم؟

## Amir.h.f

سلام خدمتتون من امسال دوازدهم و کنکوری 1401 بودم که چند وقت پیش برای دریافت ریز نمرات به مدرسه مراجعه کردم و تو درس های ( زیست - شیمی - فیزیک - ریاضی - عربی - زبان ) متاسفانه تجدید شدم چون اصلا نخونده بودم و به کمک تبصره از این 6 تا درس ، 2 تاشو ( زیست - ریاضی ) رو قبول شدم و 4 تاشو باید شهریور امتحان بدم حالا سوالم اینه با توجه به این که من قصد شرکت در کنکور 1402 رو دارم و تغییرات کنکور 1402 به نحویه که 40 درصد معدل تاثیر مثبت داره بنظرتون از قابلیت تبصره استفاده نکنم و 6تاشو شهریور امتحان بدم که فقط 2 درس برای ترمیم بمونه؟ یا الان همون 2 درس رو با تبصره قبول شم و 4 تا شهریور امتحان بدم و که 4 تا واسه ترمیم بمونه؟
من رفتم مدرسه قابلیت تبصره رو برای 2 درس انتخاب کردم بعدش با خودم به موضوع 40 درصد تاثیر قطعی فکر کردم که ازشون پرسیدم قابل تغییر هست تصمیم من یا نه؟ گفتن امروز بیا تصمیمتو گرفتی

----------


## pouria.sh

درس زیست رو حتما تبصره بزن + یک درسی که احساس میکنی خیلی برات مشکله
ببین حتما ۴ درس باقی مونده رو باید قبول بشی شهریور وگرنه نمیتونی دی ماه یا خرداد ماه ترمیم معدل کنی چون برای ترمیم معدل باید دیپلمت کامل باشه و درس مونده نداشته باشی(تبصره زدن مشکلی برای گرفتن دیپلم ایجاد نمیکنه یعنی شما اگه ۲تا تبصره بزنی و اون ۴ تا رو شهریور قبول بشی دیپلمت تکمیل میشه)
شما هم دی وقت داری برای ترمیم و هم خرداد چون دیپلم شما تجربی هست و برای ثبت نام در کنکور که بهمن هست مشکلی ندارید ولی منی که دیپلم ریاضی دارم باید تا قبل از بهمن حتما دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم تا بتونم در کنکور ثبت نام کنم


درضمن بهت میگم تبصره بزن دوتا درس رو چون ۶تا درس خیلی سنگینه برای خوندن و نمره بالا گرفتن . الان فقط همون ۴تا قبول شو و دیپلمت رو بگیر و دی یا خرداد با خیال راحت برو برای ترمیم

----------


## Amir.h.f

> درس زیست رو حتما تبصره بزن + یک درسی که احساس میکنی خیلی برات مشکله
> ببین حتما ۴ درس باقی مونده رو باید قبول بشی شهریور وگرنه نمیتونی دی ماه یا خرداد ماه ترمیم معدل کنی چون برای ترمیم معدل باید دیپلمت کامل باشه و درس مونده نداشته باشی(تبصره زدن مشکلی برای گرفتن دیپلم ایجاد نمیکنه یعنی شما اگه ۲تا تبصره بزنی و اون ۴ تا رو شهریور قبول بشی دیپلمت تکمیل میشه)
> شما هم دی وقت داری برای ترمیم و هم خرداد چون دیپلم شما تجربی هست و برای ثبت نام در کنکور که بهمن هست مشکلی ندارید ولی منی که دیپلم ریاضی دارم باید تا قبل از بهمن حتما دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم تا بتونم در کنکور ثبت نام کنم
> 
> 
> درضمن بهت میگم تبصره بزن دوتا درس رو چون ۶تا درس خیلی سنگینه برای خوندن و نمره بالا گرفتن . الان فقط همون ۴تا قبول شو و دیپلمت رو بگیر و دی یا خرداد با خیال راحت برو برای ترمیم


دمتگرم ، پس من زیست + ریاضی رو تبصره میزنم و 4 تا درس یعنی عربی و زبان و فیزیک و شیمی رو شهریور امتحان میدم و هدفم رو میزارم که تو این دروس بالای 19 بگیرم که دوباره تو این 4 درس نیاز به ترمیم نباشه .
 و میمونه اون 2 تا درسی که تبصره زدم (زیست + ریاضی ) و 2 تا عمومی ( دینی + ادبیات ) که نمره پایین 17 دارم، این 4 تا رو باهم دی یا خرداد ترمیم میکنم . 
پس من اگه خردادم ترمیم کنم و تیر کنکور برگزار شه سوابقم جدیدم برای سازمان سنجش ارسال میشه؟ چون بعد بهمن که ثبت نام کنکوره ترمیم رو انجام دادم بعد معدل دپیلم رو موقع ثبت نام باید چی زد؟
و بنظرت اینکه دوتا کنکور تو یه سال برگزار شه که یکی قبل عید باشه یکی بعد عید تکلیف انتخاب رشته چی میشه ؟ مثلا بهمن کنکور اول رو بدیم وکنکور دوم رو تیر بدیم اینا باهم مرداد انتخاب رشته میشن یا ظرفیت ها نصف میشه و برای هر کنکور جدا انتخاب رشته داریم؟ مثلا اگه باهم انتخاب رشته شه بعد کنکور اول نتایج میاد ولی نمیتونیم انتخاب رشته کنیم؟
مثلا اگه دوتا کنکور برگزار شه باید دی ترمیم کرد که سوابقمون به کنکور اول یعنی بهمن ماه برسه؟
چقدر همه چی قاطی شده :/

----------


## pouria.sh

*Amir.h.f*
@*Amir.h.f*
امیرجان ابتدا شرمندم بابت تاخیر در پاسخگویی
خیلی خوب کاری میکنی . الان برای شروع ، تمامی نهایی های شیمی و فیزیک و عربی و زبان از دی ۹۷ دانلود کن تا خرداد ۱۴۰۱. یعنی میشه در مجموع ۱۱ دوره نهایی.سعی کن بالاترین نمره ممکن رو بگیی و صادقانه بهت میگم موقع درس خوندم روی این که چند می‌گیرم تمرکز نکن فقط تمام کتاب رو بادقت بخون و تمرین های اون رو حل کن
میتونی حل و المسائل جامع دروس ۱۲ رو تهیه کنی(چه کاغذی یا چه از تلگرام) تا توی حل تمرینات مشکلی نداشته باشی
نگران نباش تو فارغ التحصیل نیستی و درس ها رو به تازگی خوندی بنابراین دشواری کمتری داری نسبت به ما
بله مشکلی نیست شما خرداد هم میتونید دوباره سوابق جدید رو ارسال کنید و جایگزین ثبت‌نام دی ماه کنید نمرات رو
ببین خود دوازدهمی‌های امسال دی ثبت نام میکنن و بعد خرداد سوابق رو ارسال می‌کنند

ببین یه مسئله دیگه هم اینکه هنوز معلوم نیست تاریخ اون دوتا کنکور کی هستد؟
آیا یکیش اسفند هست و دیگری تیر؟
آیا یک کنکور دو مرحله‌ای داریم یا کلا دوتا مرحله جدا؟
چجوری نمره تراز حساب میکنن؟
آیا سلامت و بهداشت و اجتماعی هم تاثیر خواهند داشت در تراز؟
ورودی سال ۱۴۰۲ چگونه خپاهد بود؟

ببین هیچکدوم از این‌ها رو تا زمان ابلاغ رسمی سازمان سنجش و شرح کامل شیوه برگزاری کنکور ۱۴۰۲ رو نخواهیم فهمید پس تنها و تنها شما الان روی شهریور و تکمیل دیپلمتون + ترمیم دی یا خرداد + شروع جدی از همین تابستون برای عمومی ها تمرکز کنید
الان فقط یک کلیاتی رو میدونم که خود این هم برای شروع نسبتا کافیه

زیست و ریاضی و ادبیات و دینی رو هم از همین الان خُرد خُرد شروع کن بخوندن(ولی البته زیست رو باشدت بیشتری بخون)
هرچند که راجب نهایی پرسیدی ولی برای کنکور هم از همین الان شروع کن به خوندن و سعی کن ریاضی و شیمی و فیزیک پایه رو در تابستون به یک جای خوبی برسونی و از همین تابستون برای اختصاصی ها هم تست زدن رو شروع کن
امیدوارم باتلاش بسیاری که می‌کنی در کنکور ۱۴۰۲ موفق باشی و سال دیگه ازت خبرای خوبی بشنویم :Y (518):

----------


## Amir_H80

دوستان یه توصیه مهم : 
اصلا واسه شهریور نرید ترمیم معدل 
این همه عجله واسه چیه؟
دی ماه و خرداد ماه هم هست ، صبر کنید شهریور آیین نامه بیاد
شهریور برید ترمیم اشتباه بزرگی مرتکب شدید
حالا از ما گفتن بود

----------

